# Remember TWIGGY?  Beautiful Model of the '60s, Chubby By Today's Standards



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

I always thought that Twiggy was really pretty.  Everyone in the 1960s commented about how thin she was, but thinking back, she was chubby compared to today's standards.  Here are some photos of Twiggy taken at 60 years old, still got it goin' on.  http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...wiggy-photographs#/?picture=352978305&index=0


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 10, 2014)

How in the world can anyone say she was chubby by today's standards. Obesity is todays standard. Just go to any high school or college and see what the average young girl looks like.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2014)

Yep,  I remember her;  skinny as a rail.  (Was a model, right?)

  Still holding up well @ 60.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> How in the world can anyone say she was chubby by today's standards. Obesity is todays standard. Just go to any high school or college and see what the average young girl looks like.



I'm referring to today's fashion models, not the average school girl.  Today's models are sometimes like skeletons, many want or need to be size zero just to model the clothes, many are anorexic.  Here's just one example.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2014)

I prefer  a little meat on them bones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, she was a big fashion model of the 60s, first thinner one as I recall.  I'm with you, a little meat is better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

I really liked Jean Shrimpton, another fashion model from the '60s.  Here's a picture of her back then, and one of her at the age of 70, no longer involved in the industry.


----------



## chic (Aug 11, 2014)

Both Twiggy and Shrimp were gorgeous. Shrimp hasn't aged well at all though. Face lift time.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeez, she's 70! What is a seventy year old grandmother supposed to look like? 
My guess would be a grandmother.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

I disagree Chic, Jean has aged very well, and I respect all people who don't resort to filling their faces with botox and distorting their natural looks to chase the dream of looking young again.  Those who embrace their age, are most beautiful, IMO.


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh Please. I like to seniors looking younger than their years. It's inspiring.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, at least Twiggy did't have to worry about sagging...


----------



## Twixie (Aug 14, 2014)

I have news for you  Sea breeze..twiggy is still beautiful...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I have news for you  Sea breeze..twiggy is still beautiful...



I think you mixed me up with someone else, I think she's very beautiful.  I loved her big eyes, the way they were made up for fashion photos.   Here she is at 60.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree, Twiggy is still very attractive.We don't know what 'procedures' she has had though. I thought she was extremely thin in the 1960's[you can't get much slimmer than her surely?]However, it set the benchmark [unfortunately] for teenage girls to be thin. I used to be a size 10 [that's a size 8 in the USA] and I thought I was fat!


----------

